# EVENTOS EN EL CENTRO DE MIRAFLORES



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que gran parque! super turístico, una pregunta Lía cada semana se hace algo nuevo ahí?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bellas fotos Lìa e interesante la foto del cinerama... ahì vi los simpson cuando estuve en Lima.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

ESTO FUE POR EL ANIVERSARIO DEL DISTRITO: 



























A LA IZQUIERDA EL ALCALDE MASÍAS QUE TAMBIÉN PARTICIPÓ


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

GATORADE HELADO GRATIS PARA TODO EL MUNDO, HASTA AHORA ME DUELA LA GARGANTA:cheers:




























QUE INTERESANTES BICICLETAS










HASTA LA PRÓXIMA


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> Q bad con los de la CGTP q tenían q hacer ahí hno: por lo demas sigue bonito el parque kennedy aunque ya no lo deben recargar tanto en mi opinión.


Jee! Pero las marchas de la CGTP ya hasta parecen corsos 

Estos perros me encantann!!!!!! 










El Kennedy es bastante interesante, siempre se encuentra algo para ver, para hacer, y siempre tiene vida, de dia, de tarde, de noche, hasta de madrugada  cuando sales de la disco xD!! 

PD. Q gordo está el alcalde :lol:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

ESE GRUPITO DE LA CGTP ERAN SÓLO LOS EMPLEADOS DESPEDIDOS Y QUE DICEN QUE NO HAN RECIBIDO SUS BENEFICIOS SOCIALES.

EL ALCALDE DESDE QUE LO HE VISTO SIEMPRE ESTÁ GORDO.

KAMETZA, NO ME DIGAS QUE TAMBIÉN TE RECUERDA A TU EX?hno:ME REFIERO A LOS PERRITOS AMOROSOS:lol:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajajajajajajajajajaj nooo! Ya sería too much!!! jajajaja :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Esa raza de perritos siempre me ha gustado, nada más!! :lol: Ay Lía!! Me has hecho reír demasiado =P!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Excelentes fotos Lia!
Lima se ve mucho mejor con sol... y esas ferias estan llamativas


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Que recorrido tan colorido...:cheers:*


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Hola a todos*

Jeremy, si es verdad, no se puede negar que la actual administración municipal es muy entusiasta, todas las semanas hay algo nuevo, eso le da "vida" a la ciudad.
Cess, el clima NO SE DEFINE, amanece nublado hasta mediodía que a veces sale el sol.
Vane, yo me decía que será el cinerama:lol::lol::lol:yo me he quedado en el CINE EL PACÍFICO:bash::bash::lol::lol:
gRACIAS jOSEPH.
Unos perritos del otro día que me olvidé ponerlos, como siempre paseando en el parque y haciendo sus .........hno: 
El que le gusta a Kametza:


















EL SÁBADO EN LA NOCHE INAUGURARON EL ÁRBOL DE NAVIDAD QUE ESTÁ AL COSTADO DE LA PILETA DEL ÓVALO, ESTÁ MEJOR QUE OTROS AÑOS, ES UN CONO QUE NO LO VEO TAN FEO COMO DICEN MUCHOS, SAGA FALABELLA ES LA TIENDA QUE LO PROMOCIONA. LOS FUEGOS ARTIFICIALES DURARON SÓLO UN MINUTO, Y SE FUE LA LUZ DE LA CALLE, CREO QUE POR ESO LOS SUSPENDIERON, ESTO LO VI DESDE LA VENTANA, NO FUI A VER EL ÁRBOL PORQUE ESTOY CON GRIPE ASÍ QUE NO SALÍ:



























AL DÍA SIGUIENTE, ME DIJE, VOY A TOMARLE UNA FOTO AL ÁRBOL DESDE LA AVENIDA AREQUIPA:



























JOJOJOJO VA LLEGANDO VA LLEGANDO, AUNQUE PAPANOEL ESTÁ UN POCO FLACO:lol:










OH LLEVA MOCHILAhnoÒNDE ESTÁN LOS REGALOS????


















MIREN CÓMO ESTÁ EL CLIMA, OSCURO, NUBLADO, NO PARECE DICIEMBRE:bash:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

HAY COMPETENCIA DE CICLISTAS:









SAGA FALABELLA:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Lía te acordaste del perrito que me gusta !!!! Cuando viva solo (porque a mi mamá no le gustan los perros) me compraré 2 de esos xD!!

Jee! Ese Papa Noel no comió durante el año :lol:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Lindas fotos Lía. 
Éste año tenemos un árbol Disney, interesante pero el del año pasado me gustó más.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

lia!! las fotos están fantasticas, como que uno se internalizara en las fotos y fuera transportado dentro de ellas a vivir el momento xD muy geniales, gracias por poner fotos que muestren la realidad de la vida urbana de las personas que viven en miraflores.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ese árbol es parte de la promoción de Saga Falabella. A mí me gusta


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

muy buenas fotos, parecen de una reportera gráfica


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Ese árbol es parte de la promoción de Saga Falabella. A mí me gusta


No está feo en comparación de los antiguos árboles Coca Cola del óvalo Guitiérrez.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

gracias a todos, no me acuerdo mucho de los árboles de años anteriores, lo que si recuerdo que comentábamos que no tenían nada de gracia.
Pacolam tienes alguna fotos de árboles de años anteriores? no recuerdo el de Coca Cola, no debe haber sido bonito, puesto que no lo recuerdo.hno:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Sólo tengo una foto de árbol del óvalo Pacífico de la Navidad del 05 (el árbol del año pasado fue igual pero en dorado)
Los árboles de Coca Cola eran horrribles, recuerdo que la punta estaba coronada por un a chapa de Coca Cola y entre las ramas colgaban botellas y unas pelotas blancas.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El Parque ha renacido !!!!!*

Para mi ha sido una grata impresión ver el desarrollo cultural del Parque Central y su anexo el Parque Kennedy.. nada que ver con lo que era hace 20 años atrás... donde todos pacharaqueábamos,algunos se entregaban a los humos & sustancias "duras" (yo no porque siempre he sido medio tirifilo),pero de ambiente cultural nada de nada... es màs,hasta habìa tallarinadas domingueras para espanto de todos los miraflorinos !!!!... ahora se ha dado un giro total.... eventos culturales a toda hora.... es una delicia pasear por el Parque !!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------

